# Daikin mini split



## Avalanchehvac (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello to Everyone! I am new at this forum but seems like there are a lot f professionals here. 
Does anyone know where I can purchase a Daikin mini split heat pump system with a concealed slim air handler in Pennsylvania area. I have a large project involve with this type of the systems and would love to find a local distributor in P.A .


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

866-4DAIKIN (US only).

They can tell you who the distributor is in your area.


----------



## Avalanchehvac (Feb 26, 2012)

beenthere said:


> 866-4DAIKIN (US only).
> 
> They can tell you who the distributor is in your area.


Thanks for the info. I will give them a call tomorrow. What other brand equipment comes in to your mind when comes to getting a very slim fan coil installed above the ceiling with only 14" space available . I looked at Sanyo concealed air handler type. However it's about 12 " high . I need maximum 10" to have a perfect fit. This is a brand new , ground up Sinior citizen apartment complex .


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Might want to look into First Company


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Avalanchehvac said:


> Thanks for the info. I will give them a call tomorrow. What other brand equipment comes in to your mind when comes to getting a very slim fan coil installed above the ceiling with only 14" space available . I looked at Sanyo concealed air handler type. However it's about 12 " high . I need maximum 10" to have a perfect fit. This is a brand new , ground up Sinior citizen apartment complex .


Have you looked into the Fujitsu ceiling cassettes? They say that some of their “slender fit” models only need 8-1/2-inches mounting clearance above the ceiling.
I know Johnstone Supply carries them. You can also look over the specs on their website.

http://www.fujitsugeneral.com/cassette.htm


----------

